# Son's 2015 Civic Coupe



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

This is a little system the son and I did in his car. I'm not sure he was totally interested in the procedure, but he was out there the entire time. He does claim that he enjoys it now that it's finished. 

The car





System consists of:

Factory touchscreen headunit
JBL MS8
JBL GTO 75.4 - mids / highs
JBL GTO 150.2 - subs
Focal Utopia 6.5" mid in door
Morel / Xtant tweeters
JBL GTO1214D - 12" subs

I'm not much on running a line of BS so this will be mostly pics. Ask questions if you want to know wtf I was thinking.

Here we go, nice clean slate



Some pics of factory setup, had a little sub.






Morel's fit right in the factory tweeter opening. 



Spent an entire weekend on the doors
















 






Couple misc wiring shots




IB wall








Battery before / after




Amps will like up internally


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

Some trunk build / final pics.

Spare tire will have to stay, the boy is 16 so I can't have him stranded out who know's where.
























Ready for school


----------



## SUX 2BU (Oct 27, 2008)

For a 16 yr old kid to have a brand new car that isn't a bottom level POS and a system with that kind of equipment in it, I would sure hope he appreciates the assistance it took to get him there. And I would hope you have engrained into his skull about being smart who he shows that too so it doesn't disappear in a mangled heap of destroyed interior in a month  Nice install dad!

I'm impressed with what looks like half decent stock speakers too. Woven cone on the non-coaxial mids. Nice touch Honda. I like the stock tweeter pods. I always wonder how the OEM's make the molds for their stuff since it usually looks so much more other-level than what the custom world makes.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Ok Jason, you're the coolest doggone Dad ever!!! Will you adopt me? 
Beautiful job!

Best part is quality time with your kid, teaching skills he can use any and everywhere.


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

Very nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Staffordshire (Oct 1, 2011)

very nice. very well done!!


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Setting the bar high for Dads out there. Wow!


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Love the false wall window for the subs. I may just have to borrow the concept for when I finish my trunk.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

There is nothing that I can add, that has not been written already.


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

Nice Father/Son project. It looks great!


----------



## FunkPnut (May 16, 2008)

Father of the year! The red accent lighting really pulls everything together. Awesome.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Great work Jason! Love the level of detail.


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

Wow this is a nice install and even better....IB!....Did I see some Flatlynes in one of the pics?...Red must the family fav I see.


----------



## abusiveDAD (Jan 7, 2009)

Sweet titties


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks guys, he's a great kid with an awesome future ahead of him. He is certainly in a LOT better position than I was at his age. I decided long before he was even born that I would do whatever I could to make my kids not have to struggle like I did. 



SUX 2BU said:


> I'm impressed with what looks like half decent stock speakers too. Woven cone on the non-coaxial mids. Nice touch Honda. I like the stock tweeter pods. I always wonder how the OEM's make the molds for their stuff since it usually looks so much more other-level than what the custom world makes.


The stock system wasn't really that bad, if I wasn't into the hobby as deep as I am it would have been more the sufficient.



strong*I*bumpin said:


> Wow this is a nice install and even better....IB!....Did I see some Flatlynes in one of the pics?...Red must the family fav I see.


Good eye! We started with a set of flatlynes, but the amp just couldn't give them enough power. They made incredibly low bass, just not enough of it. 





FunkPnut said:


> Father of the year! The red accent lighting really pulls everything together. Awesome.


There are two switches for the lighting, one switch turns on the internal amp lights and lights the CIVIC logo, the other one turns on all the edge lighting and lights the subs. Of course both can be on at the same time. 

Internal lights and logo


edges and subs


all of it


Personally I like the logo lit the best.


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Looks great, very nice for you and your son to enjoy.


----------



## SUX 2BU (Oct 27, 2008)

It's a lot of fun having the coolest system in high school. He's going to be the envy of his friends! How long did it take from start to finish?


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Sweeeeeet! I wish I could get anywhere close to this skill level!

Oh, cool vette rack!


----------



## Second Skin (Aug 5, 2010)

Nice install, keep up the awesome work.


----------



## ImK'ed (Aug 12, 2013)

Very lucky kid! I can imagine how awesome it would be owning a car/system like that at 16 props to you the install looks amazing


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

This world would be a far better place if it were filled with COOL POP'S 
like you. That said, I'm sure you son considers you to be his hero! 

NICE ONE!


----------



## Tsmith (Dec 17, 2008)

Really nice Jason! I like that.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

This looks sweet.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Wish my pops would have done that for me! Damn nice man


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks guys. Wish I had more install pics, sadly I did most of my work back in the olden times and I just didn't take many pics, well any for that matter. 



SUX 2BU said:


> How long did it take from start to finish?


I took off a week of work and did it, so with bookend weekends I'd say 9 days or so for the original install. We went back on another weekend and added the openings over the MS8 and fuses side.


----------



## DaveRulz (Jun 22, 2006)

killer install, nothing else to say there. 

But what about that early C4 rear bumper...:thumbsup:


----------



## Basshertz1 (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm glad to see I'm not the only dad working on family members cars. I've done my wife's Jetta my sons dodge and now my daughter is wanting a bass speaker in her car, her words not mine. I am really impressed with your work I am sure your son is appreciative of the job you've done.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Nice job, Jason. Super clean. I feel like the two nitpickiest things I see are that I might (MIGHT, not even for sure would have) have rounded to corners a little on the "Civic" panel, and maybe made a little trim panel to better hide the wires for the MS8. And figuring that most people wouldn't notice them anyway, that's just me being me. Probably not noticeable IRL. It looks AWESOME, and it's good your kid actually stayed out to help. 

Hopefully he can convert some High School bassheads back to our team before it's too late. lol

Good talking to you even if Al was crediting you with things you didn't say. lol

Jay


----------



## eye_see_you (Jan 14, 2012)

simple, clean install I would have loved to had my dad put that kind of system in my car! need a adopted son?


----------



## unix_usr (Dec 4, 2013)

Great work on the civic! Big fan of the logo lit up like that too...

I also noticed the Ford Sport Trac sitting in the garage right beside your sons car... got a system in there too? Super curious because I'm looking at one myself for a winter driver, hoping to pick up this week so wheels turning in my head already for it and would love some ideas/experiences you might share if you've done a setup in the Sport Trac?


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

How do those JBL subs sound in IB?


----------



## SBS Audio Group (Nov 25, 2015)

Nice! Looks super clean.


----------



## Aerodynamic (Dec 6, 2015)

Great build, clean and smooth...Cant wait to hear mine focal 6w0, how did they sounded in your son car?


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

imjustjason said:


> [/URL]


Are those Power Pole quick connectors?







.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

evo9 said:


> Are those Power Pole quick connectors?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed they are, from Anderson Power Products


----------



## All-Or-Nothing (Apr 16, 2013)

Sweet install. I love the really clean installs.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

very nice man. love the quick disconnects.

too bad there wasn't enough power to push the flatlynes, they are great subs - but im biased haha. I did an IB setup exactly like that in an earlier generation civic with a pair of 15's. it works so well in that car.












such a cool dad


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

kyheng said:


> Indeed they are, from Anderson Power Products


Love it! Chad would be proud.  I really got to get the assortment pack of those things. Had wondered about using the little ones for speaker pigtails.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Babs said:


> Love it! Chad would be proud.  I really got to get the assortment pack of those things. Had wondered about using the little ones for speaker pigtails.


I don't really like it as for my point of view, any extra connecting points, extra headache on shooting the trouble down if something happens. Also in my country it is not that easy to source and the seller that sells know nuts on it.
Still it is pretty cool product like if you are going to disconnect your sub enclosure, this connector will be handy:laugh:


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

Nice job, Dad....

It seems nobody has asked yet.... How's it sound?


----------



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

teldzc1 said:


> How do those JBL subs sound in IB?


I can't speak for the 12" version but the 15 was awesome in my Sonata.


----------



## All-Or-Nothing (Apr 16, 2013)

XSIV SPL said:


> Nice job, Dad....
> 
> It seems nobody has asked yet.... How's it sound?



Yeah....how hard does it hit???


----------



## Onyx1136 (Mar 15, 2009)

All-Or-Nothing said:


> Yeah....how hard does it hit???


The correct syntax would be, "How hard do it be hittin'?" With an optional dawg, bro, or mang thrown in at the end to indicate friendly status.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

I get asked how it sounds often... 

It sounds like a stereo.


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

imjustjason said:


> I get asked how it sounds often...
> 
> It sounds like a stereo.




Smart ass!!


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

evo9 said:


> Smart ass!!


Funny story behind that. Erin came up to my house to do some work a LONG time ago, he played with his system a little and asked me to take a listen. He had a couple of things crossed and highs were coming out of his mids and his tweeters were trying to produce midrange, I got out and he asked me how it sounded, I said "sounds like a stereo", now he uses that phrase quite a bit. 

Also, I've been doing this stereo thing for 33 years, I learned pretty early on not to give my opinion on how something sounds.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Onyx1136 said:


> The correct syntax would be, "How hard do it be hittin'?" With an optional dawg, bro, or mang thrown in at the end to indicate friendly status.


What about "Brah?"

I hear the kids using that one alot these days. lol

Jay


----------



## Onyx1136 (Mar 15, 2009)

JayinMI said:


> What about "Brah?"
> 
> I hear the kids using that one alot these days. lol
> 
> Jay


Anything is possible, depending on your particular location, socioeconomic conditions, and the ethnicity of the person one might be conversing with.


----------



## josby (May 8, 2011)

Very cool! I would've killed to have that when I was 16 (I had a Kenwood tape deck driving some Radio Shack 6x9's, lol). 

I'm thinking of doing something similar when I get a Civic soon. With the subs IB up against the seat like that, does folding the seat down change the sound?

Are those fans in the holes I see at the four corners of the central amp rack? And is that thing hinged to get to the spare tire, or does it just naturally hinge off of the floor of the trunk?


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

Pic he sent from cars and coffee.


----------



## Isaac.Troseth (Jul 18, 2015)

Ah I loved the styling on those GTO amps, some of my favorite equipment to be out in the 'mainstream' in more recent years. 

Awesome fab work, too. It looks phenomenal!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

imjustjason said:


> Pic he sent from cars and coffee.


Awesome. Is he gonna be hooked now?


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

Been having trouble with the right tweeter cutting in and out, even had it happen at a show in KY, so... out with the crap and in with the good.








We are also on our third set of midbass drivers in the doors. We started with Focal 165W, then JBL C608GTI's, now we're at Morel Elate 6"ers. These seem to be the solution. Added little rain hats this time.


----------



## SUX 2BU (Oct 27, 2008)

Nice. I've done RCA jack replacements on I believe all but one of my Alpine 3525 and 3539 amps. Same weak plastic terminals like in the pics, and that's on 25+ year old amps. My 3401 needs it done as well. Where did you get those threaded RCA terminals? I didn't do those but would like to.

What happened to the other midbass drivers?


----------



## Onyx1136 (Mar 15, 2009)

I never thought about switching RCA inputs to the "Tiffany style" RCA's. That's a good idea.


----------



## Newellzie (Apr 27, 2016)

Such a sweet build!! I wish I had this when I was 16! This GTO amps are the bomb!!!


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

Looks great sir! I would love to listen to it at the next show.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

SUX 2BU said:


> What happened to the other midbass drivers?


The Focals are going in my Typhoon with the rest of their brothers and sisters and the JBL's are sitting on a shelf, want them? 

Just normal trading out of drivers to find the better match.


----------



## Newellzie (Apr 27, 2016)

imjustjason said:


> The Focals are going in my Typhoon with the rest of their brothers and sisters and the JBL's are sitting on a shelf, want them?
> 
> 
> 
> Just normal trading out of drivers to find the better match.




If you ever go to get rid of the focals, I'm right here  lol


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Nicely done Jason. Was good to meet you and see this great Civic build in person. Online pics don't do this car justice.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Babs said:


> Nicely done Jason. Was good to meet you and see this great Civic build in person. Online pics don't do this car justice.


you were there?! damn it! i missed ya i guess :/

And same here. it was definitely nice to meet you Jason. Pictures truly do not do justice for how clean this install is. simple yet perfect


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Well done. I'm sure the shop makes doing work like that much more fun.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

The car looked great. I walked past it when I went to get my spectator pass and was like "Hey, I know that car!" Good meeting you and great job on the install. I was the one with Scott. lol

Jay


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks guys! There were 10 street class cars entered. We knew Bruce Miller & Tony Horton were strong and we didn't really know any of the other competitors, so we weren't sure where we would fall. We actually tied for 4th and lost on the second tie-breaker dropping us to 5th. We were only 0.8 points behind 3rd, was a really tight class, some amazing cars. Hard to believe we were in the middle of them all with a week long install and some extra parts we had laying around. Huge thanks to my man KP for beating the dents out of my lacking ass tune.


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

You are an awesome ass dad


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

Made some changes to the car from the original install. It's taken a turn from a fun bumping and showing it off to his friends at school system to something else. 

No more JBL at all, amps were replaced with Zapco Z400.2's, JBL subs with AE IB12's, Morel front stage was replaced with Audible Physics Brahma Ti2's molded into the pillars, where the factory tweeters were, and the matching 6.5's in the doors, the original MS8 was long gone but the Helix P-Dsp was replaced with a DSP Pro Mk2. Funny the trunk install looks like it was made for the zapcos, wish I could say I had planned it that way. Every stitch of wiring was replaced with better stuff. 

Original install...


New stuff. 










Going to change it up again for next season, I'm tired of seeing that same ole trunk install personally. He finished 1.4 pts behind the big trophy, so he's ready to go back harder next year. 


.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

good stuff Jason!


----------



## lashlee (Aug 16, 2007)

Congrats Jason! It looked good at the GTG.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

That’s incredible. Chalk it up as reason #80 I’m mad I couldn’t make it to Finals. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Audi_SQ4 (Aug 29, 2012)

Love this install !!!

Looking forward to listening to it at some shows this season....

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Great job guys. Last I saw the system was at your GTG. I thought it sounded and looked great. I actually am looking to redo my trunk and it is going to look just like that. Glad to hear John's coming back next year. I was under the impression this was his last year.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

bigbubba said:


> Great job guys. Last I saw the system was at your GTG. I thought it sounded and looked great. I actually am looking to redo my trunk and it is going to look just like that. Glad to hear John's coming back next year. I was under the impression this was his last year.


Yeah, he's retired and came out of retirement, at 19, more times than I have. :laugh:


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

I thank I have said this before but damn I wish I was your son growing up, LOL!! I use to bump an aiwa cd player with some walmart sony 6.5’s, a sony xplod amp, and a kicker shallow sub in my chevy s-10 back in the high school days and I thought I was the ****!! Especially when I turned on the Aiwa’s bass boost feature, LOL!! I would just like to see it on a RTA today, I cant even imagine. Anyway thats an absolute beautiful install Jason!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

imjustjason said:


> Yeah, he's retired and came out of retirement, at 19, more times than I have. :laugh:


He knows he has to give the crowd what they want. Ladies Love Cool John.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Install looks good. What are the plans for the system in 2018?


-Steve


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

captainobvious said:


> Install looks good. What are the plans for the system in 2018?
> 
> 
> -Steve


As of now he says he doesn't want to change anything, but, I don't think that"ll be how the story goes. 

He missed winning his class by a couple points, he unhappily settled for second, last season and it's easy to point to where those points were lost, so I would expect to see at least a few changes, be them subtle or in your face is to be determined. We had talked about "using" the new 2" rule to go full 3-way front, but I'm not sure we need to go that far.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Car still looks great!


----------



## Bronson863 (Oct 3, 2014)

What size wood was used for the false floor? Also can you share some advice on building up the spare well to support the top false floor please. Detailed pictures will help alot. Thanks


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

JayinMI said:


> Car still looks great!


We actually made all new trunk panels just for finals, it looked so similar to the old install that no one really noticed. Which, went exactly as planned.

New at the top, old at the bottom. In the old way the sides were shaped like the MS8 and the Civic piece was curved. In the new layout the covers snap into place above the plexi, the old way just had a cover over the whole thing.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Subtle. I didn't notice, but I've seen the car one time per year for the last coupe/three years. lol 

Still looks great!

Jay


----------

